# Ebay vs. train shows



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

I've gotten some really good buys on Ebay. Train shows are another story, little of the high demand stuff and high prices. Watch out what you buy because a lot of it has problems and don't think TCA shows are any safer.

On Ebay the seller wants to maintain a good rep and you are protected by Ebay on your purchase. They often are not train people and don't expect premium prices.

Of course these are generalizations and sometimes you can get a good deal at a show, but for the most part I got my best deals on Ebay. For instance just won a bid on a 2023 anniversary diesel in nice shape for $113.00. I never even see them at shows and if you do expect about a $300 price tag..

Anyway that's my experience and no I don't own stock in Ebay.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

I like eBay due to lot sales. Especially when it comes to track.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

eBay sellers and train shows are 50/50 with me 

Train shows that I frequent are ran by clubs/members and always have a test area so I test everything. Had a seller refuse me to test and cleared all potential customers cause of that.

Best deal lately was a atlas classic Rutland Rs1 for $20.00 and a H15-44 Rock Island atlas master for $35.00 

Best deal on Ebay was an Athearn Genesis gp50 NS high hood dcc/sound brand new got it for $160.00 shipped.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

The train shows now a days most of the dealers have retail prices on there NEW stuff same price I can buy for at my local hobby shop. And I don't have to pay at the door to get into my local hobby shop. 
But I still go when they come to town I look for Used lots of People, buildings, cars etc. 
I do buy a lot off Ebay too you can still find good deals 

What about Flea Markets ? Any one find Train items there ? There is a big one in New Milford CT. every Sunday I go and there are a few dealers with train items and I picked up a few good deals there


----------



## pennalco (Jun 15, 2014)

I can only speak for Australia but eBay is a better place to buy than shows, IMO Daddy would have to own a Gold Mine to buy at model train exhibitions, eg 4 x 8 wheel Australian coaches $600au or $560us, no wonder so many of us Aussies model American Railroads.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

Another web site to try is "Live Auctioneers". They have regularly scheduled model train auctions and you can bid online once you register.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You can find good deals both ways.
But you have to do your homework on the values.

No matter where you buy from, a lot of sellers think they have gold. :smokin:


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Unfortunately there are no train shows in the area where I live, but in my travels while visiting other model railroaders I have been able to attend a few. I found only a few items at them that were reasonably priced that interested me. 

Ebay is another world. I had to buy through ebay for a number of years because I have no hobby shops in my area at all and e-retailers weren't on the scene yet. Sometimes the bidding gets a bit out of hand and I have seen items sell for well above retail, but I have managed to find a few hard to find items at a reasonable price.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

My experience is that due to the economy prices are down and good buys abound. Sellers on Ebay trying to get maximum price aren't getting buyers.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

There are deals to be had in both locations, and suckers to be made as well. Seen outragious prices in both places. But atleast I can laugh at the seller that wants $200 plus for a dated AHM steam engine. I look hard at tables that are obviously an estate being sold. I love older craftsman freight car kits, suydam building kits, older brass engines and yellow box Atlas engines with the Kato drive. Just picked up 3 of the GP7's in EL colors for $50 each in their original boxes at the LHS. A modeler paring down his collection had them in there for sale. I am blessed at having shows both localy, down in Indianapolis or up north in Ft Wayne or Chicago. We pack a few modelers in my mini van and split the gas cost. Cheers Mike


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Both ways are great, but both have they problems as well.....you just have to be smart and know your prices and your items......ebay is often a killer for me because of the inane shipping prices; I refuse to pay more for the shipping than for the item......


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

25 years ago a lot of individuals would get a table and sell of excess and unwanted stuff from their collection and you found some hard to find items or bargains, and you never knew what was going to show up that you were trying to find. I bought a lot of my brass steam at those shows. Now days the state is harassing sellers for sale tax numbers to charge sales tax and all they want to do is clean out some thing out of their basements. The dealers want to push out individuals so they can sell their new stuff or sell off that estate collection that they bought to make money which has been picked over since the sell the good stuff on eBay. Top that off the shows make their money of off the spectators and the venders so when you find a bargain the entrance fee changes that bargain into just another retail purchase. They are just not as much fun as they used to be because they usually have the same old stuff the other shows had.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Ebay vs. Train Shows*

I've had even more bad experiences when trying to get something fixed. Either costs too much or isn't fixed right. Even at the local train store, by the time you pay for repairs you bought the item twice. Now, I either fix it myself or part it out. I guess if the item has sentimental value you may want it fixed and pay the cost.
Then again, this forum has helped me through many problems as there's a lot of knowhow here and it's free information. (so far anyway).


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

A year ago I was getting all my best deals on Craigs List. Now when I do a search 
i just get adds from ten different people looking to "buy" trains and collections. My LHS is in the process of closing because the owner is retiring. I have found some good deals at the local train show but that is only twice a year. That pretty much leaves ebay. You can get good deals on ebay but you have to be patient. The same item can sell for a wide variety of prices and I always figure if the item I am bidding on goes to high another one will be on there soon enough. I still think the most fun is to buy a box of rusty stuff someone drug out of an attic or basement, but those seem to be getting harder to come by.
Randy


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

My son-in-law just bought me 5 boxes of older train items, including rolling stock, new Central Valley truck sets with metal wheels, some buildings, etc, at an estate auction for $20.0 total. All HO scale. I have already gotten 12 pieces of rolling stock out of it, and still have some wheel sets left over. I have experienced that HO items are not in demand at most auctions. The buyers do bid big on the O scale stuff.
God Bless some son-in-laws. LOL
God Bless.
Bob


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Keep Digging!!*



oldsarge218 said:


> My son-in-law just bought me 5 boxes of older train items, including rolling stock, new Central Valley truck sets with metal wheels, some buildings, etc, at an estate auction for $20.0 total. All HO scale. I have already gotten 12 pieces of rolling stock out of it, and still have some wheel sets left over. I have experienced that HO items are not in demand at most auctions. The buyers do bid big on the O scale stuff.
> God Bless some son-in-laws. LOL
> God Bless.
> Bob


I guess I've gotten picky about what I need as supposed to what I use!! So my wife has suggested Estate sales!! We all take good care of our collections and for those families that are not interested in dividing up layouts/collections...the price is very competitive as Bob has shown. We went to one in Stillwater, Minnesota and I walked away with figures,vehicles,4 Athearn BN Pulp wood flats and 6 wissabe Range ore cars(all with Kadees) for $25.00 plus free Model Railroader Mags in Batches of 10 from 1980!! I only go to Train shows twice a year...Trainfest in Milwaukee and Title Town Train Show in Green Bay...just to mingle and look for trees and such but nothing big! Ebay has to have something incredible for me to look at and the last thing I purchased was a PRR F7A unit Athearn Blue Box for $20.00 S&H included to finish out my ABA PRR Passenger train!! So to each his own and keep digging for that special deal!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

A late friend of mine who owned the LHS went to an estate auction (before eBay) to buy some of a Lionel collection. They auctioned off a bunch of steam engines that brought way over market, but they auctioned off the tenders separately and they didn't bring anything, so he bought them. He thought some of the people who bought the engines would come in looking for the tenders. Not one of them bought a tender! A lot of stupid people at auctions.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

I have been selling at train shows and ebay for a long time. Train shows other than some local club show can be expensive for a dealer considering table rent, travel, and even a motel at times. Even though eBay fees have gone up, it is still more economical for me to sell there than at a show. I always offer a money back guarantee. I have had only a very few bad experiences on eBay from picky or unscrupulous buyers. I also buy a lot on eBay, especially items that need work because working on stuff and bringing it back to life is the most fun for me. I am not a big operator and my only layout anymore is a big test track.


----------



## KisNap (Aug 4, 2014)

Here's the way I see it. I go on eBay and search for what I want to find. When I go to a show, I go and wonder if I'll even find anything that strikes my interest. Many of the items at train shows are also old new stock or used and still not marked down that much. It's rare to find a really nice engine or car at a train show and get a deal on it. Only if you're going to bundle a lot of items together from one vendor does the train show pay off. At that point you can start talking the price down.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Both have their up's and downs, but the shows have one advantage- you can always find a test track at a show, and in my experience, it's a sign of good faith, to leave a bag of books with them as insurance you shall return. That's just my experience, but then again, I'm one for human interaction.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

*welcome*

I like Ebay but i also buy privately!!

Cheers
Pat


----------

